# Scott CR-1 Team Issue-All day comfort?



## 1gunner (Oct 1, 2005)

Getting ready to pull the trigger on this ride. It is the Team Issue frame but with an Ultegra build. It is so hard to get a true feel for the bike in a parking lot. The bike is stiff but is it too stiff? My question is will this be a comfortable machine for long rides like an ocassional century?


----------



## Piles (Jun 25, 2004)

*From an owner.*

Let me start by saying that i ordered my Team Issue Dec 04 and started riding it Jan 05 and wouldnt change it for anything else. That being said it was noticably more uncomfortable than my previous ride for long distances until i was doing them more often. 

Mine, as i have said, is a 05 model with Ksyrium wheels which i understand are a stiff wheel and this, in my opinion , can only add to the harsh feel for the longer ride. However the nimble feel and the instant resposivness over shorter ride far outwieghs this.

In conclusion it is a fine bike for a century ride, but, im sure there are more comfortable bikes to ride this distance, but for the 20 - 60 mile rides it is exceptionally alive, responsive, quick , nimble.......... i could go on forever describing its plus points.


----------

